# Comment faire un doctorat  ?



## Membre supprimé 23628 (9 Mai 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

Le bar n'est certainement pas le meilleur endroit pour parler de ca, mais c'est &#224; mon avis _moins pire_ que le forum customisation. 

J'envisage apres un cursus estudiantin (sup de co - M2 -, UV universitaires dans un tr&#232;s bonne univ US :love:, working paper, m&#233;moire de master publiable de l'avis de mon suiveur, etc) de postuler a un doctorat (mon suiveur de m&#233;moire, chercheur habilit&#233; a diriger des recherches, bref par un prof de maternelle (je n'ai rien contre eux, c'est juste pour la comparaison :rateau me pousse non pas dans cette voie mais me le propose. Je suis pour ma part pour  j'aime bien chercher sans trouver. 

Sauf que je comprend rien (presque) , je serais &#224; Paris en septembre, donc je cherche des fac par l&#224;. Mes questions sont alors  :

Quelles sont les bonnes &#233;coles doctorantes en finance/eco sur paris?
Quelles sont les proc&#233;dures pour postuler a un Doctorat, deadlines ... ?
Quels crit&#233;res sont pris en compte ?
De quoi faut il faire preuve ?
Bref comment entrer en doctorat ?
:rose:

Merci d'avance.


----------



## elKBron (9 Mai 2007)

d'abord, il faut donner la bonne réponse à la question suivante : 
aimes-tu les films de gladiateurs ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mai 2007)

Si tu ne sais pas o&#249; trouver l'info, t'es mal barr&#233;.  


--> par ici.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (9 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> d'abord, il faut donner la bonne réponse à la question suivante :
> aimes-tu les films de gladiateurs ?



j'aime bien les peplums mais préfére les cartoons ... j'ai juste ?  



> Si tu ne sais pas où trouver l'info, t'es mal barré.
> --> par ici.



Merci pour le lien .. je cherche ...  

Sinon y a d'autres trucs a savoir .. genre niveau des univ ?


----------



## loustic (9 Mai 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> Bref comment entrer en doctorat ?
> :rose:
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Le lecteur en découvrant une quinzaine de négligences orthographiques ou rédactionnelles dans ton message pourrait croire qu'il n'est pas tenu en grande estime. Il faudra se mettre à l'abri de toute critique concernant la rédaction de la thèse, si toutefois l'écrit joue un rôle pendant quelque temps encore.

Bon courage.


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mai 2007)

Ah? Je pensais que pour une th&#232;se on pouvait &#233;crire comme un cochon, que &#231;a d&#233;rangeait personne...


----------



## elKBron (9 Mai 2007)

ah ben oui, si tant est que le cochon sache tenir un stylo ou se servir d'un ordinateur


----------



## monoeil (9 Mai 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Le lecteur*,* en d&#233;couvrant une quinzaine de n&#233;gligences orthographiques ou r&#233;dactionnelles dans ton message*,* pourrait croire qu'il n'est pas tenu en grande estime. Il faudra se mettre &#224; l'abri de toute critique concernant la r&#233;daction de la th&#232;se, si toutefois l'&#233;crit joue un r&#244;le pendant quelque temps encore.
> 
> Bon courage.



Moi qui ne d&#233;tiens qu'un pauvre CAP m&#234;me pas US, c'est avec une honteuse r&#233;serve que je m'&#233;gare sur ce fil. Mais je ne regrette pas l'aventure car outre deux virgules*** que je dispose en gras, ci-dessus et je l'esp&#232;re aux bons endroits, il fut n&#233;anmoins assez facile de s'esclaffer en leur absence.

* les virgules, notez, c'&#233;tait juste pour &#234;tre constructif


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2007)

j't'enverais tous ces branlos de chercheurs &#224; la mine moi! 


Ou alors chez MacDo...


Un vrai metier quoi.


----------



## elKBron (9 Mai 2007)

de toutes facons, il est de notoriété publique que les personnes qui font des études longues c'est juste pour repousser le plus possible l'heure fatidique de travailler...
bac+5+6+7...+15 tous des branleurs, et je sais de quoi je cause


----------



## poildep (10 Mai 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> Quelles sont les bonnes écoles doctorantes en finance/eco sur paris?
> Quelles sont les procédures pour postuler a un Doctorat, deadlines ... ?
> Quels critéres sont pris en compte ?
> De quoi faut il faire preuve ?
> Bref comment entrer en doctorat ?


faut voir... t'es pas un immigré au moins ?


----------



## Nexka (10 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> j't'enverais tous ces branlos de chercheurs à la mine moi!
> 
> 
> Ou alors chez MacDo...
> ...



  

Un de mes amis doctorant l'autre jour, alors qu'il galérait à mort dans ses recherches, m'a dit : "Je préférais encore quand je bossais chez Mc Do, là au moins j'avais l'impression d'être bon :hein: "


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Mai 2007)

rah ... c'était sur que le fil allait partir en vrille ... je trouve néanmoins les propos de loustic un peu acerbes et pas franchement d'a-propos :mouais: (si c'est pour balancer des vannes autant ne pas poster, tout le monde s'en portera mieux).. merci à ceux qui y ont apporté une contribution constructive ou humoristique (au pire, juste amusant, au mieux, interessant) ... si vous avez quelque chose à ajouter ..


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mai 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> je trouve néanmoins les propos de loustic un peu acerbes et pas franchement d'a-propos :mouais:



Bof, faut pas faire gaffe.
Un petit jeune qu'il ne connait pas glisse une ou deux fautes dans un message, ça le gêne, mais quand un vieux croulant de sa connaissance fait trois fautes par mot il trouve ça normal. 

Tout de suite, les propos acerbes perdent de leur portée.


----------



## jugnin (10 Mai 2007)

On m'a proposé de faire une thèse, y'a deux mois, là où je suis en stage. Je me suis longuement trituré l'esprit, 'pis c'était à moitié compliqué, vu que je suis en M2
pro. 'Fin bon.

​
J'ai lâché l'affaire quand on m'a dit qu'on pouvait pas y coller plein de smilies, dans la thèse.

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mai 2007)

Mais oui, le syst&#232;me &#233;ducatif est bien trop rigide, je l'ai toujours dit.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

lobbynountchak a dit:


> Tout de suite, les propos acerbes perdent de leur portée.


Les propos acerbes n'engagent que ceux qui les croates !


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2007)

Ben y'a du monde aux Balkans ici.


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2007)

monoeil a dit:


> Moi qui ne d&#233;tiens qu'un pauvre CAP m&#234;me pas US, c'est avec une honteuse r&#233;serve que je m'&#233;gare sur ce fil. Mais je ne regrette pas l'aventure car outre deux virgules*** que je dispose en gras, ci-dessus et je l'esp&#232;re aux bons endroits, il fut n&#233;anmoins assez facile de s'esclaffer en leur absence.
> 
> * les virgules, notez, c'&#233;tait juste pour &#234;tre constructif


Qu'elles sont jolies les virgules de mon pays... la&#239; la&#239; la&#239;...
Sont-elles indispensables ?
Loustic n'a pas la pr&#233;tention de pr&#233;senter une th&#232;se.



dumbop84 a dit:


> rah ... c'&#233;tait sur que le fil allait partir en vrille ... je trouve n&#233;anmoins les propos de loustic un peu acerbes et pas franchement d'a-propos :mouais: (si c'est pour balancer des vannes autant ne pas poster, tout le monde s'en portera mieux).. merci &#224; ceux qui y ont apport&#233; une contribution constructive ou humoristique (au pire, juste amusant, au mieux, interessant) ... si vous avez quelque chose &#224; ajouter ..


Les propos que tu juges acerbes, n'ont &#233;t&#233; &#233;mis timidement que dans le but de te rendre service.

Bon courage et bon travail.


----------



## monoeil (10 Mai 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Qu'elles sont jolies les virgules de mon pays... laï laï laï...
> Sont-elles indispensables ?
> Loustic n'a pas la prétention de présenter une thèse.



Entre, part en thèse, non.  
Mais elle permettent de souffler ; elles encadrent, ça fait joli.


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mai 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Qu'elles sont jolies les virgules de mon pays... laï laï laï...
> Sont-elles indispensables ?
> Loustic n'a pas la prétention de présenter une thèse.



Pourquoi ne fais-tu pas une thèse sur la virgule ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mai 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pourquoi ne fais-tu pas une thèse sur la virgule ?


C'est un peu vague...
Faudrait savoir sur la virgule de qui, sinon c'est trop de boulot.


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est un peu vague...
> Faudrait savoir sur la virgule de qui, sinon c'est trop de boulot.



Effectivement. Un thèse doit avoir un sujet précis.

Mais tu n'auras pas été sans remarquer que notre ami loustic parle des virgules de son pays, ce qui exclut déjà pas mal de virgules.


----------



## jugnin (10 Mai 2007)

CouleurSudoripare a dit:


> Effectivement. Un thèse doit avoir un sujet précis.
> 
> Mais tu n'auras pas été sans remarquer que notre ami loustic parle des virgules de son pays, ce qui exclut déjà pas mal de virgules.



Je tiens à manifester un certain scepticisme à l'égard de cette idée: la démarche scientifique doit prendre garde à ne pas monter les virgules les unes contre les autres, c'est là un écueil évident. Le repli communautaire est un fléau pour nos sociétés, dont les virgules.


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mai 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Je tiens à manifester un certain scepticisme à l'égard de cette idée: la démarche scientifique doit prendre garde à ne pas monter les virgules les unes contre les autres, c'est là un écueil évident. Le repli communautaire est un fléau pour nos sociétés, dont les virgules.



Je comprends tes craintes. Il convient d'éviter le virgulocentrisme. Mais on peut aussi considérer que toutes les virgules ont une même nature virgulesque. En étudiant scientifiquement telle ou telle virgule particulière, le scientifique cherche donc au fond à faire ressortir cette universalité de la virgule.


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2007)

Circule
Virgule
Ou je t'apostrophe !



Tiens, &#231;a rime avec pustule et catastrophe !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Mai 2007)

J'crois qu'on peut vérouiller ...


----------



## elKBron (10 Mai 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> J'crois qu'on peut vérouiller ...


verrouiller, plutôt, non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> verrouiller, plutôt, non ?



La faute était pourtant bien cachée dans ma phrase  


:love::love:


----------



## rezba (11 Mai 2007)

Pourquoi tu veux faire une th&#232;se, dump?
Tu veux faire quoi, avec ? Etre prof ? Etre chercheur ?
Si c'est le cas, j'ai du mal &#224; penser que tu sois bien barr&#233;. Les gens qui deviennent profs ou chercheurs sont avant tout tr&#232;s comp&#233;tents dans les arcanes insitutionnelles des universit&#233;s. Pour faire une th&#232;se dans de bonnes conditions, mieux vaut commencer par &#234;tre allocataire de recherche, c'est &#224; dire obtenir une des bourses de fin de master 2, lorsqu'elles existent.
Sinon, il faut &#234;tre rentier.

Maintenant, si ces deux m&#233;tiers ne sont pas ceux que tu envisages, alors, fais autre chose. Un autre master 2, si tu veux te donner le temps, un master orient&#233; recherche, ou une autre sp&#233;cialit&#233; connexe ou compl&#233;mentaire &#224; la tienne.

Mais pour chercher du boulot, mieux vaut ne pas avoir de th&#232;se et s'arr&#234;ter &#224; un ou des bons master 2.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (11 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Pourquoi tu veux faire une thèse, dump?
> Tu veux faire quoi, avec ? Etre prof ? Etre chercheur ?
> Si c'est le cas, j'ai du mal à penser que tu sois bien barré. Les gens qui deviennent profs ou chercheurs sont avant tout très compétents dans les arcanes insitutionnelles des universités. Pour faire une thèse dans de bonnes conditions, mieux vaut commencer par être allocataire de recherche, c'est à dire obtenir une des bourses de fin de master 2, lorsqu'elles existent.
> Sinon, il faut être rentier.
> ...



Bonjour, 

En fait, je suis actuellement en stage de fin d'études et j'ai réussi à négocier avec la boite un temps partiel pour septembre. Cela me laissant donc le temps de mener en paralléee d'autres projets avec des camarades. 

Rédigeant actuellement mon mémoire de master 2, je me rends compte que je prends franchement mon piedà chercher. Je m'efforce de ne pas faire quelque chose de bateau et mon suiveur semble en être plutot content (moi aussi d'ailleurs ). Mon sujet étant plutot une thése miniature (en terme de volume (60 - 80 pages sous Latex :rateau pas de recherche). 

On parlait lors d'une rencontre des carrieres universitaires, et il m'a plus ou moins encouragé (si je le souhaitais) vers un doctorat (pour m'épanouir, approfondir mon sujet et en tirer une récompense (le doctorat), etc). Ayant un M2 professionnel (ex équivalent en sup de co du DESS), je n'ai pas le profil type d'un chercheur, mais mon suiveur pense que c'est jouable de squeezer le DEA. 

Donc en fait, j'aurai mon revenu du temps partiel dans ma boite de finance + mes parents qui m'aideront encore un peu :rose: + revenues potentiels de mes autres projets ...

Je ne dis pas que cela sera facile ... mais c'est super excitant 

 

Donc en fait : il me faut contacter avec l'aide de mon suiveur de mémoire (Chercheur HDR) des directeurs de thése ... les rencontrer .. voir s'ils sont OK etc .. ?


----------



## rezba (11 Mai 2007)

C'est &#231;a.

Dans l'ordre :
- d&#233;termines le champ de recherche qui t'int&#233;resse. Pas forc&#233;ment le sujet pr&#233;cis, mais le domaine ou le sous-domaine.
- cherches en les sp&#233;cialistes
- vas les voir accompagn&#233; d'une bonne recommandation de ton "suiveur".

Apr&#232;s, peu importe la "qualit&#233;" de l'universit&#233;, ce qui importe c'est la qualit&#233; de ton futur directeur de th&#232;se, d'une part, et sa capacit&#233; et sa volont&#233; d'encadrer un th&#233;sard dans ta situation.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (11 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> C'est &#231;a.
> 
> Dans l'ordre :
> - d&#233;termines le champ de recherche qui t'int&#233;resse. Pas forc&#233;ment le sujet pr&#233;cis, mais le domaine ou le sous-domaine.
> ...



Merci bien Rezba , encore une question .. suis je _short _pour la _rentr&#233;e de septembre_ (en terme de d&#233;lais) ? . Enfin par curiosit&#233; ... Quel est ton sujet de th&#232;se ?


----------



## rezba (11 Mai 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> Merci bien Rezba , encore une question .. suis je _short _pour la _rentrée de septembre_ (en terme de délais) ? .


Non.



> Enfin par curiosité ... Quel est ton sujet de thèse ?




C'était, en substance, _la résistance au changement dans les universités françaises_.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Non.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et c'est pas une mince affaire, nom de doc!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

Head_the_Ed a dit:


> Et c'est pas une grosse affaire, nom de doc!


 
Ca, un sujet comme ça, faut avoir les tripes, c'est sûr !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca, un sujet comme ça, faut avoir les tripes, c'est sûr !!


Tu m'&#233;tonnes. Et quand tu vois le nombre de boudins qui tra&#238;nent dans les centres de recherches, &#231;a donne pas envie. 


C'est &#231;a que tu veux?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Pourquoi tu veux faire une thèse, dump?
> Tu veux faire quoi, avec ? Etre prof ? Etre chercheur ?
> Si c'est le cas, j'ai du mal à penser que tu sois bien barré. Les gens qui deviennent profs ou chercheurs sont avant tout très compétents dans les arcanes insitutionnelles des universités. Pour faire une thèse dans de bonnes conditions, mieux vaut commencer par être allocataire de recherche, c'est à dire obtenir une des bourses de fin de master 2, lorsqu'elles existent.
> Sinon, il faut être rentier.
> ...



Rezba, même si ce n'est pas la voie royale , on peut faire de la recherche en dehors de l'Université  



dumbop84 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En fait, je suis actuellement en stage de fin d'études et j'ai réussi à négocier avec la boite un temps partiel pour septembre. Cela me laissant donc le temps de mener en paralléee d'autres projets avec des camarades.
> 
> ...



Une Cifre peut-être ? 



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes. Et quand tu vois le nombre de boudins qui traînent dans les centres de recherches, ça donne pas envie.
> 
> 
> C'est ça que tu veux?



C'est une source de motivation pour vite la finir


----------



## Nexka (11 Mai 2007)

N'importe quoi les gars, ya pas que des boudins en thése, les chercheuses sexy c'est de plus en plus à la mode   :love:


----------



## Lalis (12 Mai 2007)

Un clin d'oeil pour toi, dumbop84, en toute sympathie, au sens étymologique du terme...
Les affres du doctorat, je connais... J'en suis sortie... docteure... Sauf que c'est après que les ennuis commencent !  

*Le jeu de l'oie du doctorant*

Cela dit, je ne veux pas te décourager : ça en vaut la peine (au sens propre).
Ta démarche est avisée : te renseigner avant, te prémunir au maximum.
Moi, j'ai découvert les règles du jeu au bout du parcours, quand il était presque trop tard.
Par exemple, il faut que tu publies durant ta thèse, sans attendre d'avoir fini, et que tu interviennes dans des colloques, pour garnir ton CV en vue de la qualif'. La thèse ne suffit pas pour être qualifié : mieux vaut le savoir avant.
Le site de la guilde des jeunes chercheurs est une très bonne référence.
Vois aussi les écoles doctorales des facs que tu convoites : vérifie par exemple s'il y a un service de valorisation de la thèse, qui fait l'articulation avec le monde du travail (le vrai, comme diraient d'autres sur ce fil  ).
Il y a ça à Nanterre (j'en viens), mais j'ignore si Nanterre offre la formation que tu cherches.
Il faut aussi que l'école doctorale pousse les jeunes chercheurs en organisant des journées d'études où ils peuvent communiquer régulièrement sur leurs travaux, ainsi se faire connaitre et inviter dans d'autres journées d'études, colloques etc.
Etre adhérent d'une association professionnelle de chercheurs dans ta branche est aussi un atout : tu as les infos, les appels à publication et à communication, ton nom devient connu.
Il faut cultiver les réseaux durant la thèse pour les activer après.
Mon dernier conseil : si tu bosses, attends avant de t'inscrire, car maintenant, les dérogations pour dépasser les 3 ans sont accordées au compte-gouttes. Il vaut mieux commencer tes recherches en solo durant un an ou deux, puis t'inscrire une fois que tu as bien avancé, et boucler en 3 ans.
Maintenant, avec les thèses qui ne font que 200 pages maxi, c'est jouable.
(la mienne en fait 736 :rose: )

Bon courage !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2007)

&#199;a sert &#224; quoi une th&#232;se de 736 pages ???


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> de toutes facons, il est de notoriété publique que les personnes qui font des études longues c'est juste pour repousser le plus possible l'heure fatidique de travailler...
> bac+5+6+7...+15 tous des branleurs, et je sais de quoi je cause



Gamin ! il m'a fallu presque 10 ans de plus pour la passer, la thèse  (c'était une autre époque quand j'ai commencé, faut dire )



rezba a dit:


> C'est ça.
> 
> Dans l'ordre :
> - détermines le champ de recherche qui t'intéresse. Pas forcément le sujet précis, mais le domaine ou le sous-domaine.
> ...



De la vraie info : je connais pas le milieu des thèses de "commerce" mais de toutes façons, c'est bien le directeur de recherche qui est essentiel : d'abord parce qu'il t'en faut un pour commencer, ensuite parce que c'est lui qui décidera si tu la passes, la thèse.

Ensuite, il y a les objectifs qui t'intéressent : faire de la recherche ou trouver du boulot, le lien n'est pas forcément évident, au moins directement (indirectement je pense que ça aide quand même)  

Mais si tu peux te le permettre, si tu te dis que c'est peut-être aussi intéressant de s'instruire en prenant son pied que de s'agiter pour avoir des raisons de s'insurger contre les taux d'imposition scâanndddaleux qui frappent ceux qui travaillent plus pour gagner plus au lieu de traîner sur des forums mal fréquentés, ne te prive pas. Aux dernières nouvelles, on ne vit qu'une fois et se faire plaisir intelligemment, ça vaut le coup d'y réfléchir.

Et pour le reste, Lalis te donne plein de conseils qui me semblent avisés (mais je ne suis plus trop au courant)


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ça sert à quoi une thèse de 736 pages ???



À la même chose qu'une thèse de 367 pages, pardi 
Ceci dit, pour ceux qui veulent faire court, je conseille les maths, à moins que ça ait changé, on doit encore pouvoir faire des thèses de 60 pages et peut-être même beaucoup moins tandis qu'en histoire je me demande si 736 pages, ça fait pas un peu elliptique


----------



## Lalis (12 Mai 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ça sert à quoi une thèse de 736 pages ???



C'étaient les normes, à l'époque, en sciences humaines (oh, le gros mot !  ).
Il y a même eu des thèses de mille pages, et c'était le minimum requis.
Ces normes tendent aujourd'hui à rejoindre les thèses à l'américaine ou les thèses de sciences, moins de 200 pages, mais denses et moins rhétoriques que celles de mon temps.
Ne pas oublier qu'en plus d'être un travail de recherche, la thèse est un exercice d'école, un travail d'écriture et un rite de passage. Il y a des règles, on les applique ou pas, mais en connaissance de cause. Sinon, on risque bien de passer son tour (cf *le petit jeu* en lien dans mon précédent message).
Il est normal que les règles changent avec le temps.
Et puis pour répondre précisément à la question, ça sert à devenir docteur, déjà.  

Les conseils de LucG et rezba sont excellents : oui, le directeur de thèse est primordial. Il faut le choisir en fonction de ses réseaux, de son influence, de sa notoriété car c'est lui qui va déclencher, s'il fait bien son boulot, les premières publications etc. Et son nom joue au moment de la qualif', des recrutements, sur le CV.
Je me suis rendu compte trop tard que j'avais choisi (par défaut à l'époque car mon directeur initial était tombé gravement malade) un cheval de retour. Ça m'a valu des soucis pour la suite.
Le président de jury et la composition du jury sont également essentiels : il faut l'élaborer avec le directeur de thèse, dans l'intérêt du doctorant pour la soutenance, mais surtout pour la suite. Il est important de prévoir des noms (un peu plus que le jury définitif) à l'avance, pour pouvoir lire (et citer !) les membres du jury dans la thèse.
Rite de passage signifie adoubement : on demande le droit d'être des leurs, ils nous acceptent dans le sérail, donc il faut savoir manier un peu l'onction... sans se faire manipuler ni exploiter. Beaucoup de mandarins profitent des doctorants pour en faire leurs arpètes et signer les publications "d'équipe" (tu parles !) de leur seul nom. Se renseigner avant...:hein: 
La thèse est une affaire de recherche mais aussi une affaire de stratégie.
J'espère que tous les conseils donnés dans ce fil t'aideront à te décider (malgré les difficultés, ça vaut le coup et je ne regrette rien (rien de rien), pas plus les pages que les couleuvres que j'ai dû avaler) et choisir la meilleure stratégie pour ton projet.
Si celui-ci est de poursuivre dans la recherche, ce sont des requins, et il faut agir en conséquence...


----------



## rezba (12 Mai 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Rezba, même si ce n'est pas la voie royale , on peut faire de la recherche en dehors de l'Université



Non !!!??? Je ne l'aurais jamais imaginé.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Mai 2007)

Je sens comme une pointe d'ironie dans ton message.


----------



## joanes (12 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Non !!!??? Je ne l'aurais jamais imaginé.



Si c'était possible ça se saurait :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Le président de jury et la composition du jury sont également essentiels : il faut l'élaborer avec le directeur de thèse, dans l'intérêt du doctorant pour la soutenance, mais surtout pour la suite. Il est important de prévoir des noms (un peu plus que le jury définitif) à l'avance, pour pouvoir lire (et citer !) les membres du jury dans la thèse.



Oh purée, pour mon mémoire j'avais rien que la directrice de département en jury (avec qui j'avais des rapports électrique pourtant) et la brillante prof du département en maître (qui m'a fortement conseillé ce jury ...). Elle avait donc vu plus loin que moi. 

La thèse, peut être un jour ... :rateau:


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2007)

Mais où sont les doctorats d'antan ?

Trente ans de travail acharné...

 

Passion, travail, persévérance...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (13 Mai 2007)

et toi loustic ? quel est le sujet de ta th&#232;se ? Des souvenirs ? 
;-)


----------



## DrFatalis (13 Mai 2007)

Bon, je ne m'y conn,ais qu'en voie scientifique, mais je pense qu'il en est de même dans toutes les voies.

Entrer en doctorat (soyons clair, en France cela ne t'apportera strcitement rien professionellement, à moins d'^tre co-opté par des petits copains déjà dans la place) nécvéssaite de faire le tour des "labos" (pour toi, des ecoles doctorales), de se présenter avec ses refs, ses travaux, des lettres des recommandatiuon diverses et (a)variées, des jolies diploômes encadrés et des documents prouvant que, comme tu as déjà un financement lié à une entreprise, tu pourra servir de main d'oeuvre aussi compétente que gratuite pendant trois ans.

Attends toi à ce que l'on te pose la question fatidique: "pourquoi postuler à cette formation dans notre universoté et ne pas poursuivre dans celle où vous avez obtenu votre masters (sans Johnson)". 
Fait aussi valoir ta maitrise de l'anglais, on aime toujours avoir un bilingue a qui faire traduire les publis du chef, qui cause l'anglais comme une vache ibérique...

Bienvenue dans la carrière, mais tes ainés y sont déjà :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (13 Mai 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Bon, je ne m'y conn,ais qu'en voie scientifique, mais je pense qu'il en est de même dans toutes les voies.
> 
> Entrer en doctorat (soyons clair, en France cela ne t'apportera strcitement rien professionellement, à moins d'^tre co-opté par des petits copains déjà dans la place) nécvéssaite de faire le tour des "labos" (pour toi, des ecoles doctorales), de se présenter avec ses refs, ses travaux, des lettres des recommandatiuon diverses et (a)variées, des jolies diploômes encadrés et des documents prouvant que, comme tu as déjà un financement lié à une entreprise, tu pourra servir de main d'oeuvre aussi compétente que gratuite pendant trois ans.
> 
> ...



c'est ouf ... :mouais:  vous êtes relativement nombreux à avoir fait des théses sur ce topic. Et vous me dites tous .. n'y va pas .. c'est dangereux .. vous en gardez un si mauvais souvenir que ca ? :rose: :mouais: 

Je n'envisage pas de faire une carrière universitaire. j'ai différents projets de _start-up_   qui démarre en techniquement en septembre ... j'ai un taff a mi-temps en finance (pour survivre) et j'aimerai continuner/prolonger mon mémoire de master (Hasard / Réseau / Marché financiers / Heuristiques cognitives) pour (a) chercher et apprendre, (b) etre récompenser par le diplôme, (c) avoir une meilleure crédibilité face a des investisseurs (vu que mes projets sont liés à mes recherches) ..  et (d) (j) ca m'interesse vachement ce topic .. :rose:


----------



## Lalis (13 Mai 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> c'est ouf ... :mouais:  vous êtes relativement nombreux à avoir fait des théses sur ce topic. Et vous me dites tous .. n'y va pas .. c'est dangereux .. vous en gardez un si mauvais souvenir que ca ? :rose: :mouais:



Pas tout à fait, si tu relis mes posts : si l'aventure te tente, il faut y aller, ça en vaut la peine. Mais autant que tu y ailles en connaissance de cause. Ce ne sera pas une voie pavée de roses, il y aura plutôt des chausses-trappes, des déconvenues, des manipulations etc.
Mais au bout du compte:
- le titre, qui conserve tout de même une certaine valeur, même si c'est moins le cas en France que dans d'autres pays (Espagne, Italie, Allemagne, par ex, où l'on te sert du "Docteur Untel" à tout bout de champ),
- la satisfaction personnelle d'avoir surmonté toutes les épreuves,
- un travail de création de savoirs, un peu différent des travaux de type encyclopédique que l'on fait avant cela dans les universités (et ailleurs),
- une transformation de soi par l'écriture,
- et d'autres satisfactions et accomplissements éventuels, si tu parviens à valoriser ta thèse professionnellement.
Je te conseille de lire le dossier consacré aux jeunes docteurs dans le _Monde de l'Education_ d'avril 2007. S'il n'est plus disponible en kiosque, tu le trouveras bien dans une bibliothèque. Tu y trouveras plusieurs témoignages de jeunes docteurs recrutés dans le secteur privé, et des infos sur les domaines professionnels qui apprécient de recruter des docteurs.
En effet, il n'y a pas que la recherche ni l'enseignement.

Comme je l'ai déjà écrit, je ne regrette pas le parcours, quasi initiatique, accompli avec la thèse et depuis. Je suis même disposée, quand je me sentirai prête, à entreprendre l'HDR et passer de nouveau sous les fourches caudines de mes "pairs" ! Maso ? Non, la volonté de devenir moi aussi une mandarine et torturer plein de petits jeunes à mon tour !


----------



## rezba (13 Mai 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> c'est ouf ... :mouais:  vous &#234;tes relativement nombreux &#224; avoir fait des th&#233;ses sur ce topic. Et vous me dites tous .. n'y va pas .. c'est dangereux .. vous en gardez un si mauvais souvenir que ca ? :rose: :mouais:
> 
> Je n'envisage pas de faire une carri&#232;re universitaire. j'ai diff&#233;rents projets de _start-up_   qui d&#233;marre en techniquement en septembre ... j'ai un taff a mi-temps en finance (pour survivre) et j'aimerai continuner/prolonger mon m&#233;moire de master (Hasard / R&#233;seau / March&#233; financiers / Heuristiques cognitives) pour (a) chercher et apprendre, (b) etre r&#233;compenser par le dipl&#244;me, (c) avoir une meilleure cr&#233;dibilit&#233; face a des investisseurs (vu que mes projets sont li&#233;s &#224; mes recherches) ..  et (d) (j) ca m'interesse vachement ce topic .. :rose:



C'est un peu pour &#231;a que je t'ai pos&#233; les questions de ma premi&#232;re intervention. Qu'est-ce que tu veux en faire ?
L&#224;, c'est plus clair.
Si tu es motiv&#233;, fonce, mais pas t&#234;te baiss&#233;e. Choisis ton propre sujet, celui que tu valoriseras dans tes aventures professionnelles. Choisis le directeur de th&#232;se qui ira bien avec, et tiens lui un langage cash.
Fais une th&#232;se courte, ne te prends pas la t&#234;te.
Et ensuite, quand tu seras docteur, tu iras taper &#224; la porte d'OSEO, pour b&#233;n&#233;ficier des cr&#233;dits innovation et recherche. 



Et puisque tu nous en a dit plus sur ton sujet, y'a des gens pas mauvais sur la th&#233;orie des jeux et de la d&#233;cision et &#233;conomie, &#224; l'Ecole Nationale des Ponts et Chauss&#233;es. Et c'est pas une mauvaise entr&#233;e en mati&#232;re, l'ENPC, pour ce qui t'int&#233;resse.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ça sert à quoi une thèse de 736 pages ???



A dire qu'on a fait une thèse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (13 Mai 2007)

Par rapport au sujet qui m'interesse ... :rose: 

Mon mémoire actuel  - auquel je donne affectueusement le titre de "Mc Brain l'écervelé" (prononcer Brain avec l'accent anglosaxon, ca a, de suite, plus de signification) - traite du process décisionnel des investisseurs individuels actifs (bref les boursicoteurs). Je tente de mettre en évidence (ma petite théorie a moi) : la part du Hasard dans la prise de décision : bref qu'on est des investisseurs erratiques. 

Je suis par exemple persuadé qu'on ne comprend rien au Hasard et au probabilités (des grands noms l'on dit avant moi :rateau: ). Genre si on joue 100 fois a pile ou face, je mise 100 fois sur pile et vous 100 fois sur face. Je gagne TOUT : peut on en conclure que la piéce est truquée ? que je compile à la volée des équations physiques ? Non, en fait le Hasard ce n'est pas 50/50, il n'est pas équiprobable (la chance par contre elle est démocratique), etc ...

Si je rentre en thése, j'aimerai poursuivre la dedans, passionné également par les réseaux (internet par exemple), j'aurai voulu voir si cet accès facilité a tout type de données renforce l'irrationnalité, la tendance des boursicoteurs a trader en comptant en fait sur la chance. Mais même sans rester cloissonner au marché financier (bon exemple néanmoins pour modéliser les comportements), j'aimerai trainer du coté de l'impact d'internet sur la rationnalité .. (c 'est très vague mais c'est l'idée) ..

Dans la continuité, ayant étudié la théorie des jeux au US, j'aime comparer les "jeux de stratégie" (game theory) et les jeux de hasard (théorie des probabilité avec M. Keynes par exemple), etc.. tout ca rapportait à mes centres d'interets ...

Si vous connaissez des labos qui correspondraient à ce genre de topic ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> C'est un peu pour &#231;a que je t'ai pos&#233; les questions de ma premi&#232;re intervention. Qu'est-ce que tu veux en faire ?
> L&#224;, c'est plus clair.
> Si tu es motiv&#233;, fonce, mais pas t&#234;te baiss&#233;e. Choisis ton propre sujet, celui que tu valoriseras dans tes aventures professionnelles. Choisis le directeur de th&#232;se qui ira bien avec, et tiens lui un langage cash.
> Fais une th&#232;se courte, ne te prends pas la t&#234;te.
> ...



Edit : Ecrit en m&#234;me temps  que le message de dumbop84

Comme il dit vouloir travailler dans la finance (mais sans davantage de pr&#233;cison) soit il fait une th&#232;se en math&#233;matique appliqu&#233;e &#224; l'Economie et &#224; la Finance (les banques et le secteur de la finance s'arrachent les fran&#231;ais car l'&#233;cole math&#233;matique fran&#231;aise est au top - l&#224; je dirai plut&#244;t Paris "je ne sais plus combien" qui forment les m&#233;gastars du domaine), soit en sciences &#233;conomiques (&#233;conom&#232;trie, th&#233;orie des jeux, .... ; je dirais Dauphine), soit en sciences de gestion (l&#224; je dirais dans une &#233;cole de management comme il en d&#233;j&#224; fait une)

Un article int&#233;ressant : Les banques financent la recherche math&#233;matique


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> Par rapport au sujet qui m'interesse ... :rose:
> 
> Mon m&#233;moire actuel  - auquel je donne affectueusement le titre de "Mc Brain l'&#233;cervel&#233;" (prononcer Brain avec l'accent anglosaxon, ca a, de suite, plus de signification) - traite du process d&#233;cisionnel des investisseurs individuels actifs (bref les boursicoteurs). Je tente de mettre en &#233;vidence (ma petite th&#233;orie a moi) : la part du Hasard dans la prise de d&#233;cision : bref qu'on est des investisseurs erratiques.
> 
> ...



En compl&#233;ment de ce que j'ai &#233;crit, il faut que (si possible) tu suives les enseignements de Nicole EL KAROUI, c'est un krach  de la math&#233;matique financi&#232;re en France

Au passage, ton sujet n'est pas tr&#232;s clair  mais c'est normal &#224; ce stade


----------



## jugnin (11 Juillet 2007)

Bon. Je me permets de remonter ce sujet, o&#249; j'avais post&#233; une connerie y'a deux mois, pour y &#233;taler des pr&#233;occupations plus s&#233;rieuses.

Pour des raisons un brin longues &#224; exposer, la question de la th&#232;se se repose aujourd'hui dans des conditions nouvelles. Les incertitudes portent d&#233;sormais moins sur l'opportunit&#233; d'une telle entreprise que sur sa faisabilit&#233; administrative. Et ce sera &#233;galement un brin long &#224; exposer.

Il s'agirait d'une th&#232;se financ&#233;e en interne &#224; l'&#233;tablissement de recherche dans lequel je termine mon stage. Pour canditater, il faut un Master recherche, o&#249; &#234;tre en passe de l'obtenir. Normal.

Mais moi, c'est con, j'ai pas le parcours ad&#233;quat, puisque je suis inscrit en M2 d&#233;veloppement local &#224; Rennes. Premi&#232;re difficult&#233;.

J'ai une coll&#232;gue en fin de th&#232;se qui rencontra une situation similaire : titulaire d'un DESS (&#224; l'&#233;poque) en urbanisme &#224; l'Instut d'Am&#233;nagement R&#233;gional d'Aix en Provence, elle a obtenu une &#233;quivalence DEA pour int&#233;grer l'&#233;cole doctorale de ce m&#234;me IAR.

Mais moi, c'est con, je peux difficilement obtenir un tutorat dans ma fac d'origine, faute de discipline appropi&#233;e. L'&#233;cole doctorale d&#233;pend en effet de la fili&#232;re &#233;co-gestion (moi j'ai fait AES), avec des sciences dures. Un sujet &#224; base d'urbanisme-transport-action publique, ils s'en cognent.

Solution : Int&#233;grer l'&#233;cole doctorale de l'IAR. On en a rencontr&#233; le directeur aujourd'hui, c'est faisable sous r&#233;serve de suivi de certains cours fondamentaux. L&#224;, je vois le premier &#233;cueil : rempiler pour des cours magistraux ne me chante qu'&#224; moiti&#233;, eu &#233;gard au surplu de densit&#233; que cela apporterait &#224; cette premi&#232;re ann&#233;e de th&#232;se. Enfin, pourquoi pas, si &#231;a s'av&#232;re rentable pour mon travail.

Mais l&#224; o&#249; &#231;a commence &#224; coincer, c'est avec cette &#233;quivalence, qui appara&#238;t de plus en plus comme un insaisissable chim&#232;re. A la fac, on m'a dit que cela ne r&#233;pondait pas d'une proc&#233;dure administrative, que les appuis se faisent de fa&#231;on informelle, et que de totue fa&#231;on, c'&#233;tait au niveau de l'IAR qu'il fallait voir &#231;a. Une r&#233;ponse qui me laisse pour le moins pantois : l'IAR ne me conna&#238;t pas, si elle veut bien m'accueillir, ce n'est pas lui qui va modifier mon pedigree, &#224; savoir un M2 Pro que je n'ai pas encore, si ? Je pense qu'il y a toutes les chances qu'ils renvoient la balle &#224; Rennes. 

Toujours est-il que pour la candidature de bourse de th&#232;se, il faut que les choses soit formelles, et non pas amiable.

Alors voil&#224; tout, s'il y a des universitaires dans le coin, j'aimerais en recueillir les impressions. Je me demande si, avec mes appuis au travail, on n'est pas en train de se fourvoyer, de courir apr&#232;s un fant&#244;me. Mais un fant&#244;me press&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Bon. Je me permets de remonter ce sujet, où j'avais posté une connerie y'a deux mois, pour y étaler des préoccupations plus sérieuses.
> 
> Pour des raisons un brin longues à exposer, la question de la thèse se repose aujourd'hui dans des conditions nouvelles. Les incertitudes portent désormais moins sur l'opportunité d'une telle entreprise que sur sa faisabilité administrative. Et ce sera également un brin long à exposer.
> 
> ...



"Urbanisme-transport-action publique" ? c'est une thèse dans quel domaine 

Le CNU ne reconnaît que deux sections dans le domaine "éco-gestion" : la 5 en sciences économiques et la 6 en sciences de gestion. Si tu as fait AES (a priori dans une faculté de sciences économiques), tu devrais faire une thèse en section 5 ou en section 6.

Combien d'heures de cours fondamentaux devras tu faire ? Dans quel domaine ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> Bla...Bref comment entrer en doctorat ?



Tu te sors les pouces de l'ionf' et tu te mets au boulot...


----------



## jugnin (11 Juillet 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> "Urbanisme-transport-action publique" ? c'est une th&#232;se dans quel domaine
> 
> Le CNU ne reconna&#238;t que deux sections dans le domaine "&#233;co-gestion" : la 5 en sciences &#233;conomiques et la 6 en sciences de gestion. Si tu as fait AES (a priori dans une facult&#233; de sciences &#233;conomiques), tu devrais faire une th&#232;se en section 5 ou en section 6.
> 
> Combien d'heures de cours fondamentaux devras tu faire ? Dans quel domaine ?



Ce serait en urbanisme, et je devrais suivre certains cours de leur master "Ville et territoire" (&#224; l'IAR). J'ignore encore lesquels, mais ce serait assez volumineux, ils sont tr&#232;s attach&#233;s &#224; la coh&#233;rence de leur "discipline".

L&#224;, je termine siffle: ) mon m&#233;moire sur le th&#232;me de _mobilit&#233; et vitesse, entre remise en cause et pr&#233;gnance dans l'action publique_ (titre hasardeux et provisoire). Le sujet de th&#232;se partirait de cette base, avec une dimension internationale.

Je sais qu'&#224; la fac d'&#233;co, c'est mort (la page de leur &#233;cole doctorale).

Et tiens, j'avais jamais entendu parler du CNU.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Ce serait en urbanisme, et je devrais suivre certains cours de leur master "Ville et territoire" (à l'IAR). J'ignore encore lesquels, mais ce serait assez volumineux, ils sont très attachés à la cohérence de leur "discipline".
> 
> Là, je termine siffle: ) mon mémoire sur le thème de _mobilité et vitesse, entre remise en cause et prégnance dans l'action publique_ (titre hasardeux et provisoire). Le sujet de thèse partirait de cette base, avec une dimension internationale.
> 
> ...



Tu dois forcément faire ta thèse dans l'un des sections du CNU (liste sur la guilde des doctorants).

Urbanisme c'est la section 24.


----------



## jugnin (11 Juillet 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Tu dois forcément faire ta thèse dans l'un des sections du CNU (liste sur la guilde des doctorants).
> 
> Urbanisme c'est la section 24.



Oui c'est bien ça, l'université d'Aix-Marseille est indiquée dans la section 24.

_Je vais finir par savoir comment ça fonctionne... 
_

Mais la thèse serait réalisée à l'INRETS, où je suis actuellement.


----------



## arcanomancer (17 Juillet 2007)

En meme temps, c'est quand meme pas compliqué pour une thèse dans le domaine éco... Il y a deux facs qui se tirent la bourre : Toulouse Sciences sociales dont le département eco est classé dans les 3 premiers en Europe, et Paris X dauphine.


----------



## rezba (17 Juillet 2007)

Autant de rigueur m&#233;thodologique dans le commentaire, &#231;a sent le parcours scientifique muscl&#233;...


Pour revenir au sujet, qui n'est pas l'&#233;co.
L'INRETS, c'est bien le meilleur endroit pour faire une th&#232;se de ce genre. Mais si tu ne rentres pas dans leurs clous, ce n'est pas ailleurs qu'il faut aller le n&#233;gocier, c'est chez eux.
Ils feront une d&#233;rogation s'ils pensent que tu vaut le coup, point barre.
Ton sujet est beaucoup trop loin des pr&#233;occupations des profs que je connais l&#224;-bas, mais le bon finn_atlas devrait en connaitre plus sur ceux qui t'int&#233;resse.


----------



## jugnin (25 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Autant de rigueur m&#233;thodologique dans le commentaire, &#231;a sent le parcours scientifique muscl&#233;...
> 
> 
> Pour revenir au sujet, qui n'est pas l'&#233;co.
> ...




Oui, l'environnement privil&#233;gi&#233; que constitue l'INRETS a eu beaucoup d'influence sur la d&#233;cision de me lancer. Mais l&#224; n'est pas le propos.

Pour faire simple, l&#224;, on a gliss&#233; sur un autre financement, un cofinancement avec la R&#233;gion, qui est d&#233;j&#224; ent&#233;rin&#233; et pour lequel la direction du labo n'a plus qu'&#224; pr&#233;senter son candidat. En r&#233;alit&#233; on est deux. Ce qui me chiffonne, c'est que le th&#232;me est d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;fini, mon sujet risque donc de glisser un peu. Tout &#231;a parce qu'il avaient quelqu'un sur le coup avant moi.

L'avantage de ce financement, c'est qu'il est certain, contrairement &#224; la troisi&#232;me session d'attribution (uniquement) INRETS, pour laquelle les sujets se bousculent.

Maintenant, la question de l'&#233;quivalence se r&#232;gle un peu comme tu l'avais expos&#233; : je dois convaincre l'&#233;cole doctorale avec mon m&#233;moire, afin qu'ils m'aident &#224; convaincre &#233;galement la direction scientifique. 

C'est tr&#232;s faisable si j'assure de mon c&#244;t&#233;. _Hein, comme disait le regrett&#233; Jean-Pierre : La route est droite, mais la pente est rude.:rateau: _


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (9 Août 2007)

Petite question : est ce courant d'avoir un directeur de th&#232;se qui n'est pas habilit&#233; &#224; diriger des recherches ? est ce un risque (le courant passant bien) ? 



> Lorsque le directeur de la recherche n'est pas habilit&#233; &#224; diriger les recherches, une personne de rang A ou habilit&#233;e &#224; diriger les recherches, ayant confiance en les comp&#233;tences du directeur de la recherche, est signataire des documents officiels et peut &#233;ventuellement co-encadrer la th&#232;se. Dans cette convention de th&#232;se cette personne est appel&#233;e "directeur de th&#232;se habilit&#233;".



 

ps : d'autres personnes sont int&#233;ress&#233;es pour me suivre, dont des HDR, mais je s&#233;lectionne


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Août 2007)

oui. et oui.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> oui. et oui.



Une concision qui force le respect, Monsieur Latronche...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> oui. et oui.



Merci pour la réponse concise  
Mon choix est donc arrêté, ce sera un HDR, directeur de labo, référence française (et plus) dans son domaine (qui est aussi le mien :rateau: ) ...
Donc a quelques détails près : me voici doctorant (me reste plus qu'à avancer mon projet de thèse)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Août 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse concise
> Mon choix est donc arrêté, ce sera un HDR, directeur de labo, référence française (et plus) dans son domaine (qui est aussi le mien :rateau: ) ...
> Donc a quelques détails près : me voici doctorant (me reste plus qu'à avancer mon projet de thèse)


Un HDR directeur de labo? 

Hum. 

Et pourquoi pas un manchot pongiste?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (11 Août 2007)

il l'est aussi ...  

Doctorant, parti pour 3 ans minimum de galère mais content :love:


----------

